# Sole Piccata



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

A number of years ago I and a few others were taken out to dinner by a co-worker who was in town for a training session.  He took us to a place that served wonderful sole piccata.  Sole is a very delicate fish but when treated properly is to die for

1-1/2 lb. sole fillets
1/4 c. dried breadcrumbs
2 Tbs. olive oil
1 Tbs. butter
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 Tbs. white wine
juice of one small lemon
1 Tbs. capers

Sprinkle breadcrumbs on a sheet of waxed paper.  Turn the fillets on waxed paper to lightly coat with crumbs.  In a large skillet melt the butter in oil over medium-high heat until hot. Add sole and cook to a light golden brown on each side (be careful when turning it as sole is delicate - use a wide spatula!).

Remove sole to a platter and hold in a warm oven.  Add wine to pan to deglaze, stirring to blend well. Squeeze in the juice of one lemon and stir until blended.  If the sauce needs thickened add a slurry of 1 Tbs. cornstarch dissolved in 1/2-1 Tbs. cold water.  Add the drained capers and heat through.  Spoon the sauce over the sole and serve immediately.

This is good accompanied by simple fettucini and a nice green such as steamed spinach, although I'm not sure about fresh spinach these days unless you don't live in or have to buy California spinach!

Fraidy


----------



## Hades (Sep 30, 2006)

you're right fraid... sole, and many of the flatfish family, are some of the best fish around. And your recipe is an excellent way of preparing it.
Since fresh spinach seems out of the question in the US, might I suggest serving with tomato or leeks potato mash? 
Fennil goes great with fishies too if you like it.


----------



## amber (Sep 30, 2006)

That sounds great, I love sole.  This dish looks very light but very satisfying.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

I love Sole Piccata and your receipe sounds great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice recipe. The breadcrumbs will give off more flavor and a different texture than just dusting the fillets with flour. The only three things I would add/change would be to not forget to season the sole with salt and white pepper before coating with the breadcrumbs; sauteeing the sole in just olive oil and finishing the sauce off the heat with the butter (monte au beurre) instead of adding the butter in the beginning; and adding a little minced Italian parsley to the sauce before pouring over the fish.


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 2, 2006)

Hades said:
			
		

> you're right fraid... sole, and many of the flatfish family, are some of the best fish around. And your recipe is an excellent way of preparing it.
> Since fresh spinach seems out of the question in the US, might I suggest serving with tomato or leeks potato mash?
> Fennil goes great with fishies too if you like it.



Actually, deep fried spinach should be fine.  Ever tried that?  Just float a few fresh leaves for about 30 seconds in hot oil, pressing down with a spoon to immerse fully.  Then drain and plate.  Use this as a 'bed' for plating fish, boneless chicken breast halves, etc.


----------

